# Hauler project



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've seen a couple of you guys post pictures of this cool little AJ's style car hauler, kinda like a shrunken flatbed with the bed tilted up on the back of the cab. I think one of the pics I saw was of an entry sent to one of Roger's Mustang races, and another was in one of the recent posts about the cool stuff that Bruce makes. I wanted one of them, and when I saw a diecast one this summer (yard sale, thrift store, I don't remember), I grabbed it for the plastic back and filed it away. Then later in the summer, I found an all-plastic airport truck and grabbed it for the same reason. I don't think I even remembered that I had the first one, though. Finally a few weeks ago I noticed the two of them at the same time and I realized the whole project was right there, I just had to fire up the Dremel and mix up some J-B weld...




























My original idea was to use only the cab from the orange truck, and the whole yellow tilting plastic bed from the diecast, and mate them with epoxy. I got to thinking, though, and then I got to hacking, and it seemed to work out okay like this:



















to be continued...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I decided that the bed didn't need to tilt, since it would flip the car being carried over on its roof the way it pivoted, so I could use just the top piece where the car sits, and not the base.



















This all isn't glued yet, it's just sitting one piece on top of another, but I think it looks okay. My 3- and 5- year olds will get a tremendous kick out if it when they hang their car on a guard rail and I run over and haul it back as if it's really wrecked... now if only I could get/make a working yellow LED light bar...




























anybody else have similar trucks? I have a tow truck that really works that I made from a Lifelike scenery pickup and a plastic toy tow truck, but I had to put a training wheel/wheelie bar on the back of the bed behind the chassis to keep the front wheels on the ground when it has a load...

--rick


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I picked up the same tilt bed hauler at a flew market, haven't come across the rest of it - I was looking at some metal scenery trucks too make the cab end - maybe that would be enough to weigh it down!

Your combo seems to work pretty well!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful marriage, Rick! :thumbsup:
How does Bill say this.....umm...in-jun-new-witty, at its best!
I hope I come across those pieces too, hey!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*AFX Car Hauler & Custom Chevelle*

Here's an easy car hauler to build. Take the sleeper birth off of an AFX Tractor and use a plastic car hauler bed from a diecast Hot Wheels Ramp Truck. There are plenty of them on Ebay. I hope the pictures come through, if not I can thumbnail them.
Randy


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

*Another example*

Here's another example of one that I posted a while back. By the way, I have literally DOZENS of the Hot Wheels Ramp Trucks and if anybody here needs any I'd sell them for a buck each and whatever shipping costs. I could even send just the plastic ramp part to save on shipping.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Did this one years ago by extending a Tyco pan chassis both front and rear and made the tilt bed from Evergreen Styrene sheet and beams and some brass rod for the side rails. Cab has headlights and running lights on the roof and looks really cool when lit.

Truck was kind of beat up in these pictures and now today it needs to be completely rebuilt. Was thinking of using the modified chassis for my in-car wireless camera set up.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Now THAT'S a serious flatbed...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They ALL look GREAT!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Gee, I hope nobody was in the Job Johnny when that flatbed backed into it! Haha!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone of them would make a nice addition to a collection. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Anyone of them would make a nice addition to a collection. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr



yes they would, MY collection!

hehehehe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce Gavins casting*

I am loving this thread...nice work...The blue Bruce Gavins is made for a Tyco chassis...the brown one is for an AFX and is on the Hobby Talk Auction that coach is having to raise money for Cancer Charity.





























Bob...zilla


----------

